# Ernie Reyes Sr.



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

An article in the current issue (July 2003) of Budo Intl. magazine interviews Ernie reyes Sr. Early on in the interview, he says:

"[Remy Presas] taught me the basic Arnis system, called modern Arnis" and he incorporated it into his style of TKD.

It sounds from the story as though his time with the Professor was limited, though I have heard that it influenced some of the TMNT choreography. I wonder how much of an influence it has been on his style?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't think the Modern Arnis influence was a whole lot.  Talking to his #1 women's kata champion, Belinda Davis as well as his #1 male kata champion, George Chung back when they both were competing, the emphasis was more on serrada eskrima.  Belinda taught me a couple of the basics.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

